# Some talk me out of this…



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got offered an awesome deal on a puppy. The breeder I bought Ammo from recently bought an import female which had been bred prier to being sent to her. She is selling some of the puppies from that litter. I never really thought about buying one because we don't have the money right now and aren't really set up for a second GSD. She knows I want a second GSD in the future and tonite she offered me a puppy at a really great price. It's hard to say no. I keep telling myself that we aren't set up to have a second puppy right now. We have to get our yard fenced along with other things, but it's hard to turn down such a great offer. I would love a puppy from this litter. Someone talk me out of actually getting this puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is an easy "no". you don't have the money and you're not set up
for a second dog and your yard isn't fenced. do you have the time for
2nd dog? how old is your current dog? how well trained and socialized is 
your current dog? i would only get another dog after my 1st dog is well 
trained and highly socialized. i have a better deal for you. move close to
me, very close, next door or a few houses down. become good friends with me,
earn my trust and show me you know how to take good care of a dog an i'll
consider lettiing you take care of Loki a few days a week. 



OUbrat79 said:


> I just got offered an awesome deal on a puppy. The breeder I bought Ammo from recently bought an import female which had been bred prier to being sent to her. She is selling some of the puppies from that litter.
> 
> >>>>> I never really thought about buying one because we don't have the money right now and aren't really set up for a second GSD. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## gmanshepherd (Nov 22, 2013)

having a new pup..will have to potty her at night during day..get her puppy food..need attention on training socilazing etc.. bcs a bad trained puppy can lead to a non-handlable dog in the future. plus the pup can run away unless inside the house


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> do you have the time for
> 2nd dog? how old is your current dog? how well trained and socialized is
> your current dog? i would only get another dog after my 1st dog is well
> trained and highly socialized.


I actually have a lot of time for a new puppy. I'm a stay at home mom and most of my day with Ammo now. He is usually only left home alone about 3-4 hours a week, when we go to church. He is 14 months old, I had planned on waiting till he was 18 months before I started looking into a 2nd pup. 

He is very socialized. Everywhere I go he goes, pretty much. He spends a lot of time at places like flea markets, stores, and just being out of the house. He could use a little more training. He has a few things he does that need to be fixed. Most of his bad habits only show up on days when he is stuck in the house all day and bored. 

I'm not trying to argue why we should get the puppy. We really should wait a few months, maybe about 6 more. It's just hard to say no to such a cute little bundle of happiness. He's just so darn cute.  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i have a better deal for you. move close to
> me, very close, next door or a few houses down. become good friends with me,
> earn my trust and show me you know how to take good care of a dog an i'll
> consider lettiing you take care of Loki a few days a week.


Oh and I'll take you up on your offer but only if you live some place where it's nice and warm and sunshiny, cause it's all cold and stuff here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OUbrat79 said:


> I just got offered an awesome deal on a puppy. The breeder I bought Ammo from recently bought an import female which had been bred prier to being sent to her. She is selling some of the puppies from that litter. I never really thought about buying one because we don't have the money right now and aren't really set up for a second GSD.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you have the money for vet visits? If not forget it! If you can come up with the money to afford any type of vet emergency go for it.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

If you are only planning to wait another 6 months I'd go for this one. You like the breeding and you said a really great deal. Maybe you could use the money you will save on the pup to fence the yard.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe you should thnk about why you think it would be a good idea to have a second dog. Not puppy, dog. 
The financial, time commitment, food, housing situation, etc. Would you be better off than with one?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sunflowers said:


> Maybe you should thnk about why you think it would be a good idea to have a second dog. Not puppy, dog.
> The financial, time commitment, food, housing situation, etc. Would you be better off than with one?


I agree with that. Adding another dog, specially a big dog, IS a big deal. 

Specially with a young pup already in the house. I know I prefer a 5 year split in ages cause of this! Way rather spend the time and MONEY on training, vet bills, food, on one dog to get it practically perfect before adding the next dog.

Truthfully, it can sometimes be a selfish decision on our part to get another puppy because of what we are now no longer able to give to and do with our other young dog. 

I say wait


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Its tempting, but no. Money is a huge factor, injuries can and do happen. In the last six months we will have spent (after rangers TPLO surgery this week) close to $7k for two separate incidents. My wife and I both work and make a decent living, but these surprise injuries are hard. These are healthy dogs, both hurt during play, we never saw it coming.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I say if you are planning on one in only 4-6 months go for it. It's like having a baby you are never prepared financially. You just do it somehow you do it. I have 3 kids older now and 4 big dogs going on 5 on Tuesday a male GSD puppy. It's work but worth it. My other dogs are 6,3,2, and almost 2


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My5dogs said:


> I say if you are planning on one in only 4-6 months go for it. It's like having a baby you are never prepared financially. You just do it somehow you do it. I have 3 kids older now and 4 big dogs going on 5 on Tuesday a male GSD puppy. It's work but worth it. My other dogs are 6,3,2, and almost 2


I've got 11, 8, 1 1/2 and 1 year old. However I can afford it. If my dogs have to go to the vet I can take them. That is the most important thing. You don't want your dog dying because you cant afford vet care. I know someone who lost a $2000 dog this week because they couldn't afford to get it vet care. 2 days later their other dog died. They spent a lot of money on those dogs only to lose them both because they couldn't really afford them in the first place.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 dogs under two and a half. With some dedication on your part it can work now or in 6 months. I found the hardest thing is finding training to work around my schedule, but I did and it works for all of them.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

The money of owning another big dog is the one thing that is stopping us right now. I know that if anything came up I could and would get my boy to the vet. It would be a struggle to afford an emergency visit that went into the thousands, but I would do it. 6 months will make a hug difference to our finances. We will be a lot more secure. I told her that if she still has the puppy toward the beginning of March I would love to take him. I'm pretty sure she won't have him. 

As far as being able to handle a second dog, our family is normally a 2 dog family. We were up until our Boxer had to be pts because of health and age. It is actually a rare thing for my family to only have 1 pet. Normally we have a cat or 2 thrown into the mix along with another dog. It actually feels weird only having one animal running around the house. Although, to be fair, I have 3 kids so it's not like is super quiet, lol.

She is planning on breeding Ammo's mom again in May of next year. If I don't get this puppy from her there is a good chance that I will get pick of the litter from that breeding. Either puppy would be a great addition to our family.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL. You do not want to be talked out of it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OUbrat79 said:


> The money of owning another big dog is the one thing that is stopping us right now. I know that if anything came up I could and would get my boy to the vet. It would be a struggle to afford an emergency visit that went into the thousands, but I would do it. 6 months will make a hug difference to our finances. We will be a lot more secure.


If you have a credit card you can put it on or a parent that will help you.... as long as you are committed to getting proper vet care then you can probably make it work. The sad thing is I didn't hear about the dogs until it was too late. I would have taken them to the vet for her and so would my daughter. Just sad that two beautiful dogs died because of money!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Your current dog is 14 months old. I was in a similar predicament because I am adding another sometime next year, and it was HARD to not add one NOW. But, my current dog is only 16 months old. I want him to be a _good_ role model for the pup, and I want him trained very well before I add another, so I have time to dedicate to all the training a second puppy will take. 

Also if you are not financially 100% ready - do not go for it. You *never* know what kind of things may pop up...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I agree with that. Adding another dog, specially a big dog, IS a big deal.
> 
> Specially with a young pup already in the house. I know I prefer a 5 year split in ages cause of this! Way rather spend the time and MONEY on training, vet bills, food, on one dog to get it practically perfect before adding the next dog.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> LOL. You do not want to be talked out of it.


He's just so darn cute. LOL

In all honesty I more than likely won't get this puppy. It's really hard to say no to such a cutie. I keep telling myself that Ammo is an awesome dog and I want another puppy from him mommy. But then I think about how his mom is working line and this other puppy is show line so he would be calmer than Ammo, which wouldn't be a bad thing. 

If only I didn't love dogs so much, this would be a lot easier choice. Even my husband, the logical one out of the 2 of us, is starting to talk himself into this puppy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

OUbrat79 said:


> He's just so darn cute. LOL
> 
> In all honesty I more than likely won't get this puppy. It's really hard to say no to such a cutie. I keep telling myself that Ammo is an awesome dog and I want another puppy from him mommy. *But then I think about how his mom is working line and this other puppy is show line so he would be calmer than Ammo, which wouldn't be a bad thing. *
> 
> If only I didn't love dogs so much, this would be a lot easier choice. Even my husband, the logical one out of the 2 of us, is starting to talk himself into this puppy.


I wouldn't bank on this, we have both and its not true in my house  no doubt you'll get your second pup & hopefully you'll get your fence too, it makes training and playing games in your yard much easier.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

At least I'm not as bad as my neighbor. He has like 7 or 8 dogs. It seems like every week he shows up with a new one. I will hand it to him, they are all rescues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You told us to talk you out of it, so here goes:

You can't really afford to take on another living creature at the moment.

Your current dog is still a puppy himself, and like you said, he needs more training. Spend that extra time with your current dog and get his training where you want it BEFORE adding a new puppy. 

If you got a pup now, you would essentially be raising two puppies together, which is a bad idea for so many reasons (just do a search for that on this forum and see what you find).

If the breeder is offering you a great deal on this pup, they'll probably offer you a great deal on the next one. I know it's hard to say no to such a cute face, but another face just as cute will be coming along in a few months.

Really, it makes more sense to get a pup later.

But... I know, I know.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just to share what breeding I'm talking about here are the parents of the puppies. The litter was bred in Serbia. Let me know your thoughts on the breeding. I was offered the puppy for $900. 

SIRE: MACEDONIAN SIEGERIN Beethoven Topolovnicki
MACEDONIAN SIEGERIN Beethoven Topolovnicki
DAM: Goldy vom Wild Wibb
SG-1 SIEGER Goldy vom Wild Wibb


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Interesting, show lines bred in Serbia. Can't comment much as I know very little about show lines, particularly Serbian show lines!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Seems like close line breeding on Zamp v Thermodos? Maybe someone with more knowledge on breeding can offer their input...

Line-breeding for the progency of MACEDONIAN SIEGERIN Beethoven Topolovnicki and SG-1 SIEGER Goldy vom Wild Wibb


Do they both not have any titles?

EDIT: and wait I think they have it backwards with the Sieger/Siegerin thing. Isn't Sieger for a male and Siegerin for a female?


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Seems like close line breeding on Zamp v Thermodos? Maybe someone with more knowledge on breeding can offer their input...
> 
> Line-breeding for the progency of MACEDONIAN SIEGERIN Beethoven Topolovnicki and SG-1 SIEGER Goldy vom Wild Wibb
> 
> ...


I have no idea about any of it really. I'm not real good at reading pedigree. I think the female is titled but I am not sure.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Personally not a fan of those line breeding numbers. Too many shared relations for me.
I'd pass on this pup and go for one sometime in the future when you are more financially stable and can put time/research into meeting the parents and sorting through the pedigree a bit more.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a Zamp grandson but even I would say pass on it. Don't 'settle' for a puppy, a 12+ year companion, just because it's being offered cheaper.

The close line breeding on Zamp just concerns me, he died young. I think at 8. 

But I agree, that is a lot of close line breeding. For example, on my dogs pedigree (typical show line pedigree) In five generations, there is only 5-4 line breeding on Ursus v Batu. 

But really, I have very little pedigree knowledge. So take what I say with a grain of salt please.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Can I ask why you would love a puppy from this particular breeding?


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Can I ask why you would love a puppy from this particular breeding?


I personally think the parents are both beautiful dogs. I love their look and have seen pics of other puppies from this match up and think they are beautiful. I also think it would be neat to own an import puppy, but that would not be the driving factor at all. 

I more than likely will not end up with a puppy from this breeding. If I don't it just means I wasn't meant to have this puppy and another one will come into my life at just the right time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Her other dog is a bit older though. I think it would be great. As long as you can be prepared for emergency vet visits if it ever comes up. As far as vacc's. I Follow dr dodd's. I have a vet here that does vacc's only and no walk in the door charge. For all shots and heartworm test it costs $36.00. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would go for it. 

That's a pretty nice pedigree, and you are satisfied with your breeder, you plan to get another dog in the near future, and sometimes we can control all the aspects of things in our life, and sometimes things happen out of order and we make them work. 

If you are committed, go for it.


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Ask if u can buy it later when it's not a pup 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't understand why the breeder would offer you a pup if you aren't ready for one.
The cuteness will fade quickly once you are in the middle of training two young dogs. Why not invest this time and energy in your current young dog? He'll be a super dog in a few years and then there will be another good deal and a cutie.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree with waiting, 14 months is a small separation. Having a puppy help raise another dog is not a great thing in my mind. I would have the first one grow into a stellar dog in part, by investing all that time and energy into them. 

We are a single dog household right now having lost two other dogs in two years to hemangiosarcoma and I am waiting AT LEAST until Beau is 3, maybe older, because I want him to be fully adult before bringing in another. But Grim who was a stable 8 year old when I got Beau did wonderful things to help train Beau into becoming a confident and stable dog with appropriate dog behaviors.

I have always heard that two dogs in a family is more work than two separate dogs and that has been my experience.

The money is most definitely another issue and not a minor one. If there is ANY doubt.....


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> I don't understand why the breeder would offer you a pup if you aren't ready for one.


It's because she knows me. I had this same type of conversation with her before I got Ammo. Our living situation wasn't ideal when I got him. I had planned on waiting till after we moved before buying a dog. If I had waited I wouldn't have a dog now. Not because I don't want a dog but because we moved 700 miles away from her and I wouldn't have went back to get him. I can't imagine my life without Ammo. I'm so glad I didn't wait until the ideal situation to get him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> I don't understand why the breeder would offer you a pup if you aren't ready for one.
> The cuteness will fade quickly once you are in the middle of training two young dogs. Why not invest this time and energy in your current young dog? He'll be a super dog in a few years and then there will be another good deal and a cutie.


From a breeder's perspective, we do not know that someone is not ready for a pup until we have offered the puppy and they tell us they are not ready. 

Not everyone puts several years between dogs. 

Not all breeders that import, import regularly. The breeder may have offered the OP what he considers are really nice deal, and something that might not re-occur for years. 

Depending on what your overall goals are, it can make sense to jump on something, whether or not all the ducks are in a row for either party. 

I agree that the dogs well be close in age, and that means, God-willing, they will grow old together, and when one goes, the other might follow closely. We can try to avoid this by spacing our dogs 4 or more years apart. No guaranties that after you put your 12 year old down, that your 8 year old doesn't turn around and drop dead from something else. But in general, it can be hard on pets who live for a decade or more with each other, and I can't deny that.

If the breeder made an offer, than choose yay or nay. Do not pound on the breeder for offering -- not the OP, but in general. 

If one of my buyers said they intend to get another puppy in about a year, and I had a litter that totally suited that person, only it was 6 months early, I would probably let them know about it. Nature is something we really can't control completely. If someone wants a puppy out of a specific dog or bitch, and are not quite ready, they take a risk in waiting. There is always the possibility that the dog or bitch may be struck by lightning or just never bred again. There are a lot of risks in life.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Things happen for a reason. Sometimes timing is not when we expect it to be but that's life. I wouldn't hesitate to get this pup.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I told her that if she still has him when we get our taxes back and have the extra money to get him I would take him. I'm leaving it up to fate. If she has sold him by then I will know it wasn't meant to be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

OUbrat79 said:


> I just got offered an awesome deal on a puppy. The breeder I bought Ammo from recently bought an import female which had been bred prier to being sent to her. She is selling some of the puppies from that litter. I never really thought about buying one because we don't have the money right now and aren't really set up for a second GSD. She knows I want a second GSD in the future and tonite she offered me a puppy at a really great price. It's hard to say no. I keep telling myself that we aren't set up to have a second puppy right now. We have to get our yard fenced along with other things, but it's hard to turn down such a great offer. I would love a puppy from this litter. Someone talk me out of actually getting this puppy!


You already answered everything right here....

It's not the time, I'd move along. There's plenty of awesome litters out there and all will be absolutely adorable.... when you're ready.

I got my dogs close in age, and I manage everything just fine.... so yes, it can be done. Lots of work, but very doable. However, if you know your current dog is not where you want him... then focus the work on him now and when the time is right, you'll be much happier with your new pup and the household you have. Putting a new pup into the situation will make it a lot harder to work with the other dog. 

Also another big concern is financial ability. Now, I am one to agree with "never the perfect time" thought process, but I do think there's a "right time". If you feel the house, finances, the other dog, and yourself are not ready for a new pup.... then the time isn't right. 6 months is a good chunk of time where things can go severely wrong... so saying "well... you were only waiting 6 months" is not, IMO, a very responsible way to go around things. Within 6 months Zira was diagnosed with HD, SIBO, Skin problems, and all her mental problems started along with severe behavior issues. By that point, we were already working towards $4k.... which only went up thousands from there within her first year. That 6 months could have meant life or death for that pup. It's not worth the risk and new pups are expensive even without any issues.

I've been offered many pups/dogs over the years and prior to having my current 3..... I don't see this as anything 'special' or that it happened for a reason. It's just the outcome of all the research I did prior and staying in contact with a few breeders I have interest in and trainers who import. Sometimes you really just have to say no and move along. One thing I learned over the years.... there's always a "next time".... always another good litter, another adorable puppy, another promising prospect, another great deal, etc.

You wanted to be talked out of it, so there ya go!  I would wait until you feel things are right.... you said finances are getting much better within next year, put up the fence, work with Ammo on things that he needs work with... etc. At that point, go research for your next pup.... when you get them, not only will they be absolutely adorable, but you'll be much happier and more able to enjoy him/her... especially during the very short puppyhood. 

Just my two cents and from experience of both waiting and bringing another in before being 'ready'.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

For anyone following this thread I wanted to let you know the puppy has been sold, and not to me. I know it's for the best but I'm still a little sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice turnout. 2 dogs is not 2x the work, it is easily 4x the work.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Packen said:


> Nice turnout. 2 dogs is not 2x the work, it is easily 4x the work.


Oh, I dunno. If your current dog is 14 months old, and the new one is 2 months old, then at least you shouldn't be house training the first one still. But whatever, what's done is done. Wasn't meant to be I suppose is a way to look at it.

Either way there was likely to be some regret. If you didn't get the puppy you regret the one you let get away and will never know what it may have been like. If you did get the puppy, well you might regret that you did not have as much time or money or whatever to devote to each dog. Better to err on the side of the pups.


----------

